# نبارك لأخينا د حسين الاشراف على قسم الهندسة الطبية



## engineer (30 نوفمبر 2014)

نبارك لأخينا د حسين الاشراف على قسم الهندسة الطبية ونشكر لهم قبوله لمهام الاشراف التى أسندت اليه 

نسأل الله له أن ييسر له أمره ويصلح أحواله وجميع الأخوة المكروبين فى سوريا وفلسطين وسائر بلاد العرب والمسلمين

أصلح الله حالكم و جزاكم الله عنا خيرا




​


----------



## kartouch (30 نوفمبر 2014)

مبروك لأخينا د حسين الاشراف على قسم الهندسة الطبية​


----------



## عاطف 58 (30 نوفمبر 2014)

_أعانكم الله ورفع شأنك دكتور حسين ._


----------



## saad_srs (30 نوفمبر 2014)

الف الف مبروك للاخ د حسين وربي عينك ويحفظك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (30 نوفمبر 2014)

*سأبدأ بدعائى لك بالسداد - لثقل المسؤليه- ثم التهنئه - الله المعين*


----------



## عبد القدوس الجزائري (30 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 

نبارك للأخ *د حسين* على الإشراف و ندعو الله له بالعون و التيسير على هذه المهمة 






و الحكمة تقول

من طلب العلى سهر الليالي
و من سهر الليالي نال المنى

و أخرى تقول

من جد وجد
و من زرع حصد
و من سار على الدرب وصل 







*بالتوفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق*

​


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (30 نوفمبر 2014)

*بارك الله فيكم
و نفع بكم
*​


----------



## جهاد التجاني (1 ديسمبر 2014)

مبروك الدكتور حسين ومزيد من النجاح وربنا يعينك


----------



## جودة2015 (1 ديسمبر 2014)

الف الف مبروك يادكتور حسين


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (1 ديسمبر 2014)

بتوفيق الله


----------



## م. رياض النجار (1 ديسمبر 2014)

مبارك .. وبالتوفيق والسداد إن شاء الله


----------



## Gramon (1 ديسمبر 2014)

مبروك


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (1 ديسمبر 2014)

الف مبرووووووك


----------



## ايمن الناقة (1 ديسمبر 2014)

بورك فيكم ورفع الله شأنكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (1 ديسمبر 2014)

الف مبروك و بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## HOSARY (1 ديسمبر 2014)

الف الف مبرووووووك


----------



## agabeain (1 ديسمبر 2014)

الف مبرووووك وفقكم الله


----------



## مهندس سمير (1 ديسمبر 2014)

مبروك يا اخي تكليفك مشرفا وما هذا الا تشريفا وثقة بعطائكم والذي انتم اهلا له


----------



## جمعه المهندس (1 ديسمبر 2014)

الف مبروووووك وانفع الله بعلمك الناس واثابك عليه


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (1 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وتمنياتي للجميع دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## محمدالقبالي (1 ديسمبر 2014)

مبروك الف مبروك
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله
تحياتي


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (1 ديسمبر 2014)

ألف مبروك


----------



## د حسين (1 ديسمبر 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تحية طيبة وجزيل الشكر لادارة الملتقى على هذه الثقة الغالية على قلبي وان شاء الله يوفقني لتقديم الفائدة العلمية لأعضاء هذا الملتقى المحترم .
كما اشكر جميع الزملاء الذين قدموا التهاني بهذه المهمة , ولا أخفيكم سرا ان هذا الموقف جعلني اشعر بمسؤولية كبيرة وكأني في امتحان اصعب من امتحان الباكالوريا الذي قدمته منذ 44 عاما وكان اقسى امتحان مر بحياتي (سامحكم الله لقد ذكرتموني به ) .
اهلا بكم والله الموفق​


----------



## م. أمة الرحمن (1 ديسمبر 2014)

مبارك للأستاذ القدير د حسين الإشراف وجعل الله كل عمله في ميزان حسناته


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (1 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مبارك عليكم وبالتوفبق


----------



## usama_usama2003 (1 ديسمبر 2014)

وفقه الله لكل خير


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (1 ديسمبر 2014)

_*ألف ألف مليون مبروك
مهندس مدنى / أحمد عكوش
*
_​


----------



## م عرب (2 ديسمبر 2014)

مبارك إن شاء الله


----------



## khlio kolo (2 ديسمبر 2014)

الف مبروك وتمنياتي بالتوفيق ومزيد من النجاح


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (2 ديسمبر 2014)

الف مبروك و بالتوفيق


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (2 ديسمبر 2014)

الف مبروك و بالتوفيق


----------



## السعيد ابوالوفا (2 ديسمبر 2014)

الف مبروك


----------



## سحر اسماعيل بكر (2 ديسمبر 2014)

الف الف مبرووووك وفقك الله


----------



## no_way (2 ديسمبر 2014)

الف مبروك والى الامام


----------



## سهام معمر (2 ديسمبر 2014)

مبارك لكم الإشراف

و كان الله في عونك على هذه المسؤولية​


----------



## احمدالبسيوني (2 ديسمبر 2014)

أصلح الله حالكم و جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## محمد السعيد على (3 ديسمبر 2014)

بالتوفيق ودوام التالق والتفوق


----------



## سمير شربك (3 ديسمبر 2014)

بالتوفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيق


----------



## htth (3 ديسمبر 2014)

مبروك وبالتوفيق


----------



## حميدالعيساوي (3 ديسمبر 2014)

مبروك


----------



## م عامر (3 ديسمبر 2014)

الف مبروك
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله​​


----------



## احمدعباس79 (3 ديسمبر 2014)

:75:الف الف الف مبروووووووووك:75:


----------



## ياسين العساف (3 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم , لكن من باب التناصح على الخير فان لفظ ( نبارك ) لفظ خاطئ لان البركة من الله تعالى وحده وانما كان ينبغي ان يقال ( نهنئ ) ونحوها .


----------



## mokhtarbahane (3 ديسمبر 2014)

سلام عليكم اخي حسين اف مبارك


----------



## mokhtarbahane (3 ديسمبر 2014)

:75:الف الف الف مبروووووووووك​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 ديسمبر 2014)

تحية طيبة.
نهنئ الزميل د. حسين على قبوله مهمة الاشراف على القسم ونتمنى له التوفيق .
مع التقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## طالب عام (3 ديسمبر 2014)

الف الف مبررررررروك اخي د.حسين واتمنى له التوفيق .


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (4 ديسمبر 2014)

الف مبارك اخي العزيز


----------



## ابومصطفى محمدمحمود (4 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله له والف الف الف مليون مبروك وأعانه الله على منصبه الجديد ليكون لها


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (4 ديسمبر 2014)

الف مبروك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله ​


----------



## بسام.م.ب (4 ديسمبر 2014)

مبروك للدكتور حسين​


----------



## علي حسين (4 ديسمبر 2014)

مبارك د حسين ..

وفقك الله واعانك لهذه المهمة .


----------



## shr3005 (4 ديسمبر 2014)

مليون مبروك


----------



## مالك جورج (5 ديسمبر 2014)

*بالتوفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق*


----------



## yehia karam (5 ديسمبر 2014)

الف مبرووووووووووووووووك يادكتور بدوام التوفيق


----------



## samir_fayez (5 ديسمبر 2014)

*الف مبروك*

الف الف الف مبروك


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (5 ديسمبر 2014)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## غبوش غبوش (6 ديسمبر 2014)

_الف مبروك د.حسين ..... وفقك الله
_


----------



## gbbyoussef (6 ديسمبر 2014)

الف مبروك يادكتور حسين ​


----------



## مختار مطر (6 ديسمبر 2014)

دعواتنا لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## moneer2 (6 ديسمبر 2014)

الف ميروك للدكتور حسين وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم ان شاء الله


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (6 ديسمبر 2014)

الف مبرررووووك:75:


----------



## mausa (7 ديسمبر 2014)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## نميرة (7 ديسمبر 2014)

مباااااااااااااارك له وان شاء الله من نجاح لنجاح بالتوفيق


----------



## eng.tamermosa (7 ديسمبر 2014)

مبروك


----------



## alwafe79 (7 ديسمبر 2014)

*ألف مبروك وفقكم الله *


----------



## سمير عمار (7 ديسمبر 2014)

تمنياتى لسيادتكم بالتوفيق والعطاء وبذل الجهد لتحقيق ما يتمناه طالب الخدمة


----------



## هادي الصخري (8 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## يعقوب الخفاجي (8 ديسمبر 2014)

الف مبروك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (8 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيه ونفع بعلمه واعانه على مسؤوليته


----------



## عمار علي الزبيدي (8 ديسمبر 2014)

الف الف مبروك بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## hasssn1 (9 ديسمبر 2014)

زادكم الله من علمه وجزاكم خير الجزاء​


----------



## ENG. A.I. ELSAFTY (9 ديسمبر 2014)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## arch.jehad (9 ديسمبر 2014)

الف مبارك أخي الكريم ..


----------



## mohamed sigma (9 ديسمبر 2014)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## mohamed sigma (9 ديسمبر 2014)

مبارك ومزيد من التقدم


----------



## مجدي كراجة (9 ديسمبر 2014)

مبارك دكتور وقبال المزيد في الحياة العملية ان شاءالله


----------



## علي صالح الزيادي (10 ديسمبر 2014)

مبــروك أخي الفاضــــل:75:


----------



## الناصح الامين (10 ديسمبر 2014)

الف مبروك


----------



## elfares (10 ديسمبر 2014)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (11 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله لك و رفع شانك


----------



## wahed2012 (11 ديسمبر 2014)

مبروك وأن شاء الله بالتوفيق


----------



## walat1977 (11 ديسمبر 2014)

اهلا بك ونتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## ahmed_civil (12 ديسمبر 2014)

مبروك


----------



## engtarq (12 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيه واعانه على الخير


----------



## نهاد الحلوانى (13 ديسمبر 2014)

_*الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك:75::7:*_


----------



## جي اه (13 ديسمبر 2014)

ربنا يبارك لك يادكتور وتسطيع اعطاء جزء من وقتك لهذا الموقع الجليل
مرة اخري ربنا يبارك لك


----------



## محمد يس (14 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم
و نفع بكم


----------



## سلامة فتحي (14 ديسمبر 2014)

مبارك يا دكتور حسين اعانك الله ووفقك


----------



## samadov (14 ديسمبر 2014)

مبروك يادكتور حسين


----------



## مهندسة هدى القيسي (15 ديسمبر 2014)

الف مبارك


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (15 ديسمبر 2014)

*مبروك لأخينا د حسين الاشراف على قسم الهندسة الطبية​*


----------



## osman drdeer (16 ديسمبر 2014)

الف مبروك


----------



## Pure Snow (16 ديسمبر 2014)

مبروك اخي الكريم و أسأل الله ان يوفقك للخير


----------



## محمد المدار (16 ديسمبر 2014)

نبارك لك اخينا د حسين ونسأل الله أن يعينكم ويجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## البراء سامح (16 ديسمبر 2014)

ألف مبروك وإلى الأمام دائماً


----------



## أبو عابد عبدالله (23 ديسمبر 2014)

ألف مبروك الأستاذ الكريم د/ حسين 
أعانك الله ووفقك و سدد خطاك و رفع درجاتك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 سبتمبر 2016)

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## بهاء الدين محمود (7 فبراير 2017)

الف مبروك


----------



## eslam_m (23 أبريل 2017)

مبروك الدكتور حسين ومزيد من النجاح وربنا يعينك​


----------



## مجد جبير (24 مايو 2017)

مبروك لأخينا د/ حسين على الاشراف على قسم الهندسة الطبية 

​


----------



## eslam_m (29 مايو 2017)




----------



## eng_walidh (13 أغسطس 2017)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله وربنا يرفع بك الملتقى ان شاء الله


----------

